# Iphone 6S plus ou iphone 7 plus



## davidf95170 (6 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Après quelques année chez Android, j'ambitionne de repasser chez Apple pour téléphone perso 
Actuellement, je possède un Samsung Galaxy Note 4 doté d'un écran 5.7 pouces pour le privé et un Iphone 6S 32go pour le boulot. Je ne vous cache pas que l'Iphone du boulot me parait petit quand je l'ai dans la main 

J'hésite entre 3 modèles et 2 capacités de stockage :
1/ Iphone 6s+ 128 go 
2/ Iphone 7+ 128go
3/ Iphone 7+ 32go

Mon utilisation hors téléphonie : Facebook, navigation internet, photos, et éventuellement quelques jeux mais pour çà j'ai mon Ipad air 2 128go et mon pc!
Je partirai bien 6s+ 128go pour être tranquille concernant la capacité de stockage mais en même temps je prendrai bien le 7+ 32go pour avoir le dernier modèle mais j'ai peur dêtre limite sur le stockage et le 128go est à 1000€ (psychologiquement parlant, je peux pas) 

une idée pour m'aider dans mon choix?

Bonne journée
Cordialement


----------



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

Salut, 
Peut-être que le 32 Go est suffisant si tu prends un forfait iCloud à côté ? Avec ça et un iPad, ça devrait rester confortable.
Sur ton Note 4, tu disposais de quel espace exactement ?


----------



## hugofrance (13 Juin 2017)

Il est clair qu'un iphone 7 128gb représente à quelques euros près un smic, c'est une somme .

Après tout dépend, tu souhaite faire quel utilisation perso avec ?
Plutôt photos, vidéos ? Ou plutôt basé sur des applications ?

Car les photos et vidéos tu peux au final toujours les retirer et les garder au chaud sur ton pc/mac par exemple, ou alors te prendre une clé Lightening  .


----------

